# job for nurse from Uk



## NTRaja (Dec 29, 2010)

can any body give some input on getting a job in Singapore my wife is Irish. How to get a job and visas for Singapore
cheers


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

For a start, spend an hour and you can read up the forum, as the same question has been asked and answered a few times - and then ask specific info.

Cheers


----------

